# struggling with spectacular PS2, PC game



## Ken S. (Mar 16, 2006)

the word of God really helps, today......

The Bible helped and saved me from struggling today. But I will still struggle tomorrow.

I don't understand what is the power that make me become obsessed with excitements and PS2, PC games so much. I fall into struggle nearly everyday, I want to re-buy PS2 nearly everyday.

But I shall not forget how in a sudden I realize game world had bounded my spirit and blinded my eyes when the light of God shed onto me and made me see I've been bounded. I loved the game worlds, they are so beautiful, but they are the world of New Age apparently......I realized it afterwards, and I guess that's why they are so powerful and tempting. It's the force of the New Age? I don't know.

Yet the struggles, just go on and on and on.

Does someone capable of telling me what's happening to the game and me exsit in the world?


[Edited on 16-3-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 16-3-2006 by Ken S.]


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 16, 2006)

Ken,

Do you think that this gaming causes you to sin?


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 16, 2006)

Ken,

Do you think that this gaming causes you to sin?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 16, 2006)

I am a gamer. I own a PS2, and XBox 360, and a very high end PC with several popular games. I play games in the little free time I have and thus do not see them as an idol in my life. I am not sure I understand your problem completely Ken. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Ken S. (Mar 20, 2006)

thank you all, but i'm much fine now.
School work load force me to have more calm life, less TV, less movies, less net-surfing. And in calm moment, I get close to God's silent voice and it reminds me that the temptation of electronic game playing really drives me away from the silent "voice" of God, thus the peace in God.
Indeed, Christians shall live a life as calm as possible. And if it is not a calm one, it shall be one filled with holy sounds, like the word of God and historic great hymns.


----------

